# Great Commission Matt. 28 & Mark 16



## moselle (Aug 15, 2008)

Matt. 28:18-20 is generally referred to as the Great Commission:

And Jesus came and said to them, "All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you. And behold, I am with you always, to the end of the age."

And Mark 16:15-18 seems to say about the same:

And he said to them, "Go into all the world and proclaim the gospel to the whole creation. Whoever believes and is baptized will be saved, but whoever does not believe will be condemned. And these signs will accompany those who believe: in my name they will cast out demons; they will speak in new tongues; they will pick up serpents with their hands; and if they drink any deadly poison, it will not hurt them; they will lay their hands on the sick, and they will recover."

My question is if the Mark passage gives validation to the wild "revival" services we hear so much about today. I mean, it says that those who believe will be followed by such signs; not seeming to limit the signs to the presence of the disciples or apostles? Does God not perform the miraculous? Or is it "looking forward" to the gifts of the Spirit to come? Is there a reason to accept the Matt. passage and not the Mark passage? 

(P.S. I am honestly not trying to cause a stink. I'm just having a hard time formulating a defence in my mind against such practices when these verses in Mark 16:17&18 are presented as validation.)


----------



## blhowes (Aug 15, 2008)

moselle said:


> My question is if the Mark passage gives validation to the wild "revival" services we hear so much about today. I mean, it says that those who believe will be followed by such signs; not seeming to limit the signs to the presence of the disciples or apostles? Does God not perform the miraculous? Or is it "looking forward" to the gifts of the Spirit to come? Is there a reason to accept the Matt. passage and not the Mark passage?


Good questions - this oughta be an interesting thread.

I don't know the answers, but I was wondering for starters exactly what the Bible says the purpose for the signs were during apostolic times. I was thinking maybe knowing the purpose back then would reveal why they are, or are not, necessary now.

Here's what Gill says:
Mar 16:17 And these signs shall follow them that believe,.... Not all of them, but some; and not always, only for a time; and which were necessary for the confirmation of the Gospel, and the establishment of Christianity in the world; and not only believing hearers, but believing ministers of the word, are chiefly designed; and this is said, for the encouragement both of those that preach the Gospel, and of them that hear, believe and obey. The Persic version, contrary to all others, reads, "ye shall show signs and wonders to them that believe not"; see 1Co_14:22. ​Questions that come to mind:
1. Why were they necessary for the confirmation of the Gospel?
2. Why were they necessary for the establishment of Christianity in the world?


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 15, 2008)

The purpose of the sign gifts is given right in the text


> 19So then after the Lord had spoken unto them, he was received up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God.
> 
> 20And they went forth, and preached every where, the Lord working with them, and confirming the word with signs following. Amen.


 The word was confirmed by signs of the Apostles


> 12Truly the signs of an apostle were wrought among you in all patience, in signs, and wonders, and mighty deeds.


When you go through Acts you find this pattern
A miracle takes place,followed by gospel preaching ,with many believing the apostolic word


> 11And as the lame man which was healed held Peter and John, all the people ran together unto them in the porch that is called Solomon's, greatly wondering.
> 
> 12And when Peter saw it, he answered unto the people, Ye men of Israel, why marvel ye at this? or why look ye so earnestly on us, as though by our own power or holiness we had made this man to walk?


 The message continues here in Acts 3,all the way to verse 26
Again in Acts 4


> 29And now, Lord, behold their threatenings: and grant unto thy servants, that with all boldness they may speak thy word,
> 
> 30By stretching forth thine hand to heal; and that signs and wonders may be done by the name of thy holy child Jesus.
> 
> ...


Again in Acts 5


> 11And great fear came upon all the church, and upon as many as heard these things.
> 
> 12And by the hands of the apostles were many signs and wonders wrought among the people; (and they were all with one accord in Solomon's porch.



Fast forward to Acts 14


> 3Long time therefore abode they speaking boldly in the Lord, which gave testimony unto the word of his grace, and granted signs and wonders to be done by their hands.
> 
> 4But the multitude of the city was divided: and part held with the Jews, and part with the apostles.


All through the book of Acts, this is the pattern. The Apostles were unique

Check out also Heb2:1-4 1JN.4:1-6,


----------

